
Hello, I’m Mr. Null. My Name Makes Me Invisible to Computers - zahreeley
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/
======
bhhaskin
That is just shoddy programming... the string "null" should never be equal to
the type null...

------
zahreeley
Some shady devs may compare serialized string to know whether object was null.
db value Contains null value for null able string

